# Is she close?



## michickenwrangler (Dec 26, 2009)

My LaMancha began to bag up 2 weeks ago. Her udders are now HUGE. Today, she had some fluid coming out of her swollen vulva (not red but not entirely sure of the color) and was pawing around in the straw. The earliest she would kid is Jan. 15th unless the breeder is wrong about when she went in with the buck. Her muscles in the back are looser than they were, too.

Breeders? Any other signs I should be watching for?


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 27, 2009)

Yup she is due

paw the ground is nesting instinct etc

fluid definite sign

big big bag is a sign

restless and all that

big sign is hollow out in the back end....you know where the goat is hollow, well right before kidding that area gets super sunk in hollow.





SO WHAT DID SHE HAVE?  from those signs she must have had them?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 27, 2009)

She sounds close, but dairy goats LOVE to bag up early, act pitiful, drag it out, and mess with your head for a while before they finally give in and kid.

I had one big Nub doe that would sport a full bag for 6 weeks before she kidded.  I have some that nest every time they lay down.  Leaky back end can be up to 2 weeks before they actually go into labor.

A 'rope' of ick hanging out, contractions, "talking" to her butt end, basketball tight udder w/ full teats ...those are all my "she's in labor for sure" signs.


----------



## samplekasi (Dec 30, 2009)

My first kidding year everyone said her bag will strut ( get huge ) right before birth now while this is not alway a sign some does do not bag up until after birth.  I have figured out in my mind what strutting is all about.  Imagine army boot camp when they are training the new recruits to make their bed so that they can flip a coin off it.  WHen you can flip a coin off her udder it is strutted.  Also the color of the goo coming from her neather region is important white or clear not happening right then.  Lots of amber colored goo within 24 hours, mine have amber gooed within minutes of starting to push.

I have been lucky as I have so far been there at the births with no sneaky does.  My last one no signs other then a struted bag ligaments were still there and everything, still eating acting fine.  I decided I would spend a little time with her in the barn, so I went into the house got a pop and a book got into her stall and got comfortable and then she started to lay down literally on my lap I got her positioned to where she was more leaning on my and bam goo push.  30 minutes from no obvious signs to baby.


----------



## mavrick (Dec 30, 2009)

:bun
IT shouldnt be long now


----------



## michickenwrangler (Dec 30, 2009)

Daughter's getting anxious since I told she could help bottle feed. I figure next snowstorm, 2 am, when the temp is -20 and wind chill is -50, then she'll kid.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 30, 2009)

You forgot, "While you have a headache and can't find your boots, and your flashlight's broken, and you've lost your glasses."

Or maybe those nights only happen to me...


----------



## michickenwrangler (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got my herd numbers today!  So now I'm REALLY excited. I need to tattoo and name something now!!!

No changes or mucous today. I'll let everyone know when it comes (now when's the next snowstorm coming ...)


----------

